# [Lecteur carte SD] pas operationnel automatiqument

## SunMetis

Bonjour 

Par curiosite j'ai insere une carte sd dans le lecteur sd-mmc de mon portable et la rien pas de montage auto comme pour la clef usb ou autre ..... 

devrait il y avoir un parametrage a faire encore ... Je commence a tout el temps parametre ma distribution plus qu'a l(utiliser ......

----------

## chrissou

si tu nous en disais un peu plus sur ton matériel ? 

un petit dsmeg et ou un petit lspci s'il te plait.

Pour ma part sur mon dell inspiron 9300 j'ai aussi un lecteur de SD de marque Ricoh et je n'ai jamais réussi a le faire fonctionner sur ma gentoo  :Sad: 

----------

## Arvernux

Salut.

J'ai le même problème que toi.

Mon portable possède un lecteur de cartes mémoires. Au démarrage, le module usb-staorge est chargé et j'ai un périphérique /dev/sda sans qu'aucune carte ne soit insérée.

Quand j'insère une carte rien ne se passe. Je suis obligé de décharger le module usb-storage et de le recharger pour que la carte soit lue. J'ai alors les périphériques /dev/sda et /dev/sda1 accessible.

S'il existe une solution pour détecter automatiquement l'insertion d'une carte, Je suis prenneur.

----------

## chrissou

 *Arvernux wrote:*   

> Salut.
> 
> J'ai le même problème que toi.
> 
> Mon portable possède un lecteur de cartes mémoires. Au démarrage, le module usb-staorge est chargé et j'ai un périphérique /dev/sda sans qu'aucune carte ne soit insérée.
> ...

 

tu peux me donner plus d'info sur ton lecteur stp ???

Merci d'avance

----------

## Arvernux

Je n'ai hélas pas beaucoup d'information. Il est intégré à l'ordinateur et branché sur le port usb. Voilà la sortie du lsusb :

```
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0aec:3050 Neodio Technologies Corp. ND3050 8-in-1 Card Reader
```

Et la sortie des section de dmseg le concernant :

```
...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

...

  Vendor Generic  Model: USB Storage-SMC  Rev: 322G

  Type:  Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

...
```

Voilà.

----------

## cylgalad

Et si tu mets la carte *avant* de démarrer est-ce qu'elle est reconnue ?

----------

## Arvernux

Quand je met la carte avant de démarrer, elle est parfaitement reconnue et accessible par le périphérique /dev/sda1 et elle se monte par la commande mount.

Parcontre quand je la démonte et que je la retire le périphérique /dev/sda1 reste (pas normal) et mount indique Aucun medium trouvé (normal).

Je précise sur mon portable j'ai un noyau gentoo 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 et udev.

----------

## Starch

J'aurais voulu apporter une meilleure réponse, mais je pense que c'est normal. Vu que le lecteur est branché, il n'ya pas de notifs faites au système sous jacent...

----------

## Arvernux

Dommage !  :Sad: 

Je croyais que le lecteur envoyait des notifications au système en cas de retrait ou d'insertion d'une carte. C'est mal fichu ce matos !

Merci quand même.

----------

## cylgalad

Et avec le script http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/rescan-scsi-bus.sh est-ce que ça marche après l'avoir lancé ?

----------

## Arvernux

J'ai essayé mais le script sort de suite en indiquant

```
No SCSI host adapters found in sysfs
```

Tant pis. Merci.

----------

## yoyo

Ne désespérez pas, il reste peut-être une solution; dans ma confignoyau, j'ai ce menu :

```
Device Drivers  ---> MMC/SD Card support
```

Vous avez testé ??

----------

## Arvernux

Pas encore, je verrai ça demain.

Ce soir il y a Star Wars !  :Wink: 

Merci pour le tuyau.

----------

## Arvernux

Je viens de configurer et recompiler mon kernel avec les drivers de la catégorie MMC/SD Card Support.

Il semble que ces drivers soit pour les interfaces pci (paramètres du modules DMA + IRQ).

Quoi qu'il en soit leur chargement ne change rien au problème.  :Sad:  Il n'y a même pas de messages du noyau pour indiquer qu'ils ont trouvé du matériel.

N'existe-t-il pas une commande permettant de réinitialiser un périphérique USB sans le déconnecter physiquement?

Je pense que ce peut être une solution étant donné la spécificité de mon matériel (lecteur USB intégré).

----------

## yoyo

Je viens de voir "usbd" dans portage; description : "USB Daemon". C'est un peu light comme description mais peut-être est-ce ce qu'il vous faut ...  :Neutral: 

EDIT : je viens de regarder vite fait le script "rescan-scsi-bus.sh"; en fait il regarde dans "/sys/class/scsi" au lieu de regarder dans "/sys/class/usb_host". (idem dans la suite avec /proc). Cela correspond à l'ancienne (noyau 2.4 ??) façon de nommer les périphériques usb.

Il suffit donc d'ajuster le script aux nouvelles dénomination des devices usb.

----------

## Arvernux

J'essayerai tout ceci quand j'aurai plus de temps.

En attendant, j'ai trouvé une roue de secours...

```
eject /dev/sda
```

 :Smile: 

Elle actualise les périphériques :

si je lance après avoir inséré ma carte, /dev/sda1 apparaît.

si je lance après avoir retiré ma carte, /dev/sda1 disparaît.

----------

## ttgeub

J'ai exactement le meme probleme que toi, je l'ai résolu un peu comme toi mais en utilisant les sg_utils (sys-apps/sg3_utils)  y a un des executables (je sais plus lequel  :Embarassed: ) qui permet de rescan.

Mais  c'est pas propre je trouve ...

----------

## Arvernux

En plus de n'être pas très propre, ce n'est pas automatique !

Je me suis amusé à surveillé l'état de quantité de fichiers dans /sys/bus/scsi et /sys/bus/usb mais rien ne change quand j'insère ou retire la carte. Le noyau n'est tout simplement pas informé, je pense. Les fichiers detach_state ne changent pas d'état.

J'ai démarré sous W.....s par curiosité. Il reconnaît l'insertion de manière automatique. Il doit donc exister un moyen.... :Sad: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *Arvernux wrote:*   

> J'ai démarré sous W.....s par curiosité. Il reconnaît l'insertion de manière automatique. Il doit donc exister un moyen....

 

Non seulement ca existe, mais ca eu marché comme le dirait Fernand Reynaud ... Cela fonctionnait chez moi sur un kernel 2.4 ou 2.6 je me rappelle plus non plus  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Arvernux

De retour  :Cool:  :

En installant gnome 2.10 sur mon portable, je me suis rendu compte par hazar que l'ensemble udev+dbus+hald+gnome-volume-manager détecte l'insertion d'une carte.  :Very Happy: 

Voilà. Bonne journée à tous.

----------

## blasserre

désolé, j'arrive après la bataille

je pense que vous devriez regarder ce que dit hal à l'insertion et à la sortie de la carte

il doit y avoir une propriété sur le lecteur qui dit media inserted ou pas

et si vous ne voulez pas de gnome, vous n'avez plus qu'à créer une règle ivman 

qui mounte le lecteur si quelque chose se trouve dedans

faut que je teste ça sur le mien mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps

bonne journée

----------

## Adrien

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> et si vous ne voulez pas de gnome, vous n'avez plus qu'à créer une règle ivman 
> 
> qui mounte le lecteur si quelque chose se trouve dedans

 

Ca m'intéresse aussi, mais je n'avais pas vu ce post....c'est quoi une règle ivman?

----------

## yoyo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Ca m'intéresse aussi, mais je n'avais pas vu ce post....c'est quoi une règle ivman?

 

```
eix -s ivman 

* sys-apps/ivman 

     Homepage:            http://ivman.sf.net

     Description:         Daemon to mount/unmount devices, based on info from HAL
```

ivman est un équivalent de gnome-volume-manager. Voir le site pour les différents fichiers de config et également ce post pour quelques explications [HOWTO] udev, DBUS, HAL, gnome-volume-manager, c'est quoi ?.

Sur le forum tips & tricks il y a également : Automounting in userspace with ivman.

Bonne lecture (et n'oublie pas de nous faire partager ta soluce  :Wink:  ).

----------

## blasserre

ivman, c'est le démon qui scanne les changements intervenants sur le matériel

(enfin qui scanne le démon qui scanne les changements)

et qui execute des actions en fonction de paramètres

(voir le post de zdra à ce sujet, longtemps en postit, ou ce lien)

ex: 

j'insere un cd > c'est un cd-r vierge > je lance k3b

je branche mon APN > je le monte et je lance un script qui me demande si je veux récupérer les photos

...

emerge -av ivman (hal et dbus doivent être en dépendances)

et tu modifies IvmConfigActions.xml très bien documenté

lshal (CLI) ou hal-device-manager (gnome) te seront d'une grande aide

à savoir également :

tu peux lancer ivman à la connection de ton user et avoir des règles perso dans ~/.ivman/

[edit] gniii... trop rapide le yoyo du matin  :Crying or Very sad:  [/edit]

----------

## Adrien

Merci les chti gars! Je vais regarder tout ça!  :Smile: 

----------

